# Kater oder Katze? en Alemania todos los gatos son gatas



## Geviert

Hola,

generalmente el alemán es una lengua muy precisa y sistemática, muchísimo más que las lenguas romances (es mi modesto punto de vista). A veces, sin embargo, encuentro algunas sorpresas que me dejan pensando. Por ejemplo, leyendo un comentario, recordé la siguiente pregunta:

¿Por qué los alemanes, en el lenguaje coloquial generalmente, no distinguen entre _Katze _y _Kater_? Generalmente escucho decir mucho:

_Anne: "ah sí, sí, Andreas, tengo una nueva *Katze *(gata) ¿quieres verla?"_

 pero cuando vas a visitar a la famosa Anne descubres que su gata era en realidad un gato (*Kater*). ¿Qué pasó? ¿habrán descubierto los alemanes que los felinos son en el fondo de género monovalente femenino (todos los gatos son gatas) y se lo dicen entre ellos en secreto? 

¿será tal vez algún oscuro y sutil logro de alguna feminista que ha logrado hasta anularle el género a los pobres gatos? 

¡Lo más gracioso es que si los corriges (_no, no Anne, ¡tu amada Stinki no es una __Katze es un __Kater!)_ se molestan! ¿será tal vez una especie de nueva _Hausweltanschaunliche, frauenfreundliche Tendenz_?   

resumiendo: ¿por qué todos los _Kater _son _Katzen_?

gracias por las respuestas interesantes,



PS. ...y feliz 08 de marzo a las _Katzen_ (incluidos obviamente los _Kater_).


----------



## jordi picarol

Anne hat einen Kater. ¿Porqué no explicas lo que puede significar eso en alemán?
Cuando se quiere especificar,en esa lengua tan precisa que es el alemán, se especifica como en cualquier otra :der gestiefelte *Kater* .
En español, al menos en esta parte del mundo, se generaliza con "gato". Dicho sea de paso, por si nuestros amigos germanos que aprenden español se han quedado algo confusos. Gata y gatita, se prestan también a otras interpretaciones. Por otra parte, y siempre por amor a la corrección en nuestras expresiones, "en breve" significa:
*1. *loc. adv. Dentro de poco tiempo, muy pronto.
□ V. 
---
Seguramente pretendías decir: abreviando o resumiendo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Gracias por tu pregunta Jordi, muy interesante, voy a reflexionar al respecto, me parece que con la respuesta podemos buscarle tres pies al gato (o a la gata) sin mucho bati-esfuerzo. Esperemos má respuestas de los alemanes principalmente.

PS. Gracias por "en breve", me bati-confundo siempre con el italiano.


PS. II. hay que abrir un hilo con esas otras interpretaciones de "gatita", muy curioso. Las zonas lingüisticas, jergas y dialectos son de verdad infinitos, cuanto más lejos de España, más aún. Muy interesante.


----------



## baufred

Geviert said:


> resumiendo: ¿por qué todos los _Kater _son _Katzen_?



... muy simple:

la raza:  die Katzen(artigen) lat. felidae => simplificada => "die Katze" en general y que incluye ...

...  según el sexo: 
die Katze = la gata (fem.)
der Kater = el gato (masc.)

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ErOtto

baufred said:


> ... muy simple:
> 
> la raza: die Katzen(artigen) lat. felidae => simplificada => "die Katze" en general y que incluye ...
> 
> ... según el sexo:
> die Katze = la gata (fem.)
> der Kater = el gato (masc.)
> 
> Saludos -- baufred --


 
...y según el tipo:

die Kleinkatzen = el gato y similares
die Grosskatzen = el león, tigre, etc.

A estos últimos también se los denomina coloquialmente Raubkatzen, aunque es un término incorrecto, ya que tódos los felinos o, más correcto, los félidos, son Raubkatzen.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Sepia

"Katze" ist nicht das einzige Tier, wo die feminine Bezeichnung auch die Generische wurde. Wir haben auch Kühe und Hühner ... vielleicht auch andere.


----------

